# Monitor schwarz/weiß einstellen



## Kai-Behncke (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich den Monitor auf schwarz/weiß-Format einstellen kann.
Will ne Homepage aufbauen, welche auch Farbblinde gut sehen können sollen, dafür brauch ich das....
Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hosenwäscher (3. Juni 2005)

Also vielleicht geht das unter deinen Grafikkarten Einstellungen. 

Ich kenn mich damit zwar nicht aus, aber ich glaube, Farbenblinheit ist ein psychisches Problem und macht sich bemerkbar, indem der Farbenblinde zwar Farben sehen, jene aber nicht zuordnen kann. 

Aber wenn du Photoshop oder Gimp hast, kannst du ja mal einen Screenshot von deiner Page machen und das Bild in Graustufen umwandeln.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2005)

Wie Hosenwäscher bereits bemerkte, Farbblindheit bedeutet nicht, dass man s/w sieht.
Sie äussert sich z.B dadurch, dass man als kleines Kind unbedingt die braune Jacke im Schaufenster haben möchte(welche allerdings  grün ist...wie mir meine Mutter damals beteuerte )

Hier findest du einen nützlichen Helfer:http://colorfilter.wickline.org/


----------



## tittli (3. Juni 2005)

Farbenblindheit ist nicht wirklich ein psychisches Problem (in gewissen Fällen vielleicht).
Recht hast du, dass Farbenblinde nicht einfach S/W sehen...die sehen sehr wohl auch Farben.
Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche ist eine solche Krankheit. Diese wird geschlechtsgebunden vererbt und tritt nur bei Männern auf.
gruss


----------



## Kai-Behncke (5. Juni 2005)

Ok, vielen lieben Dank erstmal.


----------

